# Carolina vs pyramid vs jigs



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I've always used 2-4 oz pyramid weights with a pompano rig, but my last time down there I found myself working them like I would bass fishing with a plastic worm. I lost a lot less bait and caught more fish per bait. I was thinking using a carolina rig or maybe a jig with bait might be more productive for me. I think a setup like that would also be a lot easier to cast with my rods. Does anyone else fish like that on the beach?


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

johnf said:


> I've always used 2-4 oz pyramid weights with a pompano rig, but my last time down there I found myself working them like I would bass fishing with a plastic worm. I lost a lot less bait and caught more fish per bait. I was thinking using a carolina rig or maybe a jig with bait might be more productive for me. I think a setup like that would also be a lot easier to cast with my rods. Does anyone else fish like that on the beach?


I've found it depends on the conditions. If there is no current a Carolina rig will work fine. I tried one yesterday but with a longshore current it completely tangled everything.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

What's a longshore current?


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Breakaway Takle and Development sells a really cool clip (the Imp Clip) for beach casting. Designed to make you rig aerodynamic for greater distance. Check out this link, http://vimeo.com/24217797, or their web site www.breakawayusa.com . Great Surf Rods, too, marketed under the Breakaway name (I have two and love them).

Jim Callahan over in Perdido introduced me to these, and I've been using them ever since. I put a small attracter/float on the hook end as Jim did with the first rig he tied me. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

It's a current that runs parallel to the beach.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pompano Fishing*



johnf said:


> I've always used 2-4 oz pyramid weights with a pompano rig, but my last time down there I found myself working them like I would bass fishing with a plastic worm. I lost a lot less bait and caught more fish per bait. I was thinking using a carolina rig or maybe a jig with bait might be more productive for me. I think a setup like that would also be a lot easier to cast with my rods. Does anyone else fish like that on the beach?


I 'Run and Gun' for Pompano; fishing with home made jigs and teasers. I find that I can cover more water to locate the fish. When I do locate the fish; I will stop and fish that 'hole' until things quit; then move on.

Doctors have restricted to me to two hours fishing so I make the most of it.

PJ: Stop by and I'll show you how to make a Long Range Fish Finder Clipdown Rig. I still have many jigs and teasers on hand.

I still need a handle for the Mitchell 406. C2


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Will do Charlie!


----------

